# Looking for an original framing detail cut-away



## jar546 (Sep 30, 2013)

We have this that a muni gave us but I want to make my own with a better drawing of a 2 story and add more items.Does anyone (hello design professionals) have a boiler plat drawing that i can have an original of on PDF?Here is what I am looking for or something better.  I will add the text and numbers/letters.

View attachment 1952


130930165238_0001.pdf

130930165238_0001.pdf


----------



## jar546 (Oct 1, 2013)

Nobody?

Bump


----------



## mjesse (Oct 1, 2013)

Maybe offer an exchange of a sawhorse subscription for the work?


----------



## jar546 (Oct 1, 2013)

not looking for someone to do work, just share what they have or use or point me in the right direction as i would do myself for others if I could


----------



## cda (Oct 1, 2013)

not  a computer or detail or building person, and I think you want a pdf you can change a little

any of this help::

Build a Better Home :: APA CAD Construction Details :: APA - The Engineered Wood Association


----------



## cda (Oct 1, 2013)

http://www.carlsbadca.gov/services/departments/building/Documents/B-2%20Res.%20PATIO.pdf

City of Medford Oregon - Construction Details

http://www.chulavistaca.gov/City_Services/Development_Services/Planning_Building/Development_Services_Center/documents/FORM4603Updated12_07.pdf

You might shoot Peach a private message, she may have something since she just finished up


----------



## mark handler (Oct 1, 2013)

Try this ..........

http://www.icclabc.org/uploads/LARUCP_ST-03_Type_V_Sheet.pdf


----------



## jar546 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks folks!


----------



## TheCommish (Oct 4, 2013)

A side comment, I dislike partial sections, in my plan submittable I required full section so the spans of the  joists and rafters. Just a thought


----------



## jar546 (Oct 4, 2013)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> A side comment, I dislike partial sections, in my plan submittable I required full section so the spans of the  joists and rafters. Just a thought


Agree, this is part of submission to clarify member sizes and other info for quick reference


----------



## Yankee (Oct 5, 2013)

I have one if you are till looking but can't get to it until next week


----------



## jar546 (Oct 5, 2013)

Yankee said:
			
		

> I have one if you are till looking but can't get to it until next week


I'll take what I can get when I can get it.


----------

